# Outdoor Targets!



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Guys Want some fun targets to shoot outside, take some charcoal briqettes,tie each one on a string,,when you hit them,,you get a BLACK puff of smoke,, if you,miss they are still waiting,,if it rains,,they just washaway,so you don't have to pick them up! (SLINGSHOOTER1953)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it! 
POOF!!!


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Great idea. Consider it done.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Too large of a target at 33' LOL!


----------

